# Installing Windows Server 2012 R2 in college



## hamzairshad1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

hello everybody.
i am entirely new to this whole server thingy but i do have some clear concepts. i need to install windows server 2012 r2 in an education environment. requirements are
DHCP
Proxy Server
Roaming Profiles
Active Directory Domain Services (AD DS).
i currently have en_windows_server_2012_r2_vl_x64_dvd_2979250.iso 
which version should i install. 
awaiting response


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The Standard version with the GUI should be sufficient for these roles.
The Datacenter version is only useful when implementing Hyper-V.


----------



## hamzairshad1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you peter for your response. i will probably be asking for your help once i finish installing the server.


----------

